# Chemex Help



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, a little help is required. I purchased a 1-3 cup Chemex and the Hasbean filter starter pack a couple of weeks ago, but I'm struggling with the taste. I'm not sure where I am going wrong as I get a metallic taste from the brew.

Method: 15g Coffee. 250ml water. 30ml Bloom for 30-40 secs total pour time 3 - 3mins 30secs. How long of the boil should I wait before pouring? I have a thermomter but I don't think it's that accurate.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd aim for nearer four mins (some of my best have taken almost five) 20g > 330g water seems to work a bit better in the wee chemex for me.

With the taste is it weak, muddled etc?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes it does taste weak with no definite notes except a metallic taste.



jeebsy said:


> I'd aim for nearer four mins (some of my best have taken almost five) 20g > 330g water seems to work a bit better in the wee chemex for me.
> 
> With the taste is it weak, muddled etc?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd tighten the grind and see how you get on


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

cheers jeesby, I'll give that a go.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There's loads of useful Chemex info here including a great vid from TSK > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19306


----------

